# Stick-Pickin at the beach



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

went to the beach today for a couple of hours to see what was available.
I found some *Scrub Oak*, *Sea Grape*, *Southern Red Cedar*, *Mangrove*, and some driftwood of unknown origin or species.
some is green and will take years to cure, some has been dead for ages. so it was a good day for just a short trip.
I can see this being a good winter project for when the beaches aren't so crowded. Note: a shoulder strap for the Sawzall is definitely a MUST for extended periods of walking time.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

A nice haul there. Plenty of potential sticks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now that is a hall. Well done. I Look forward to seeing what you do with them.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I just figured out how to see all the posts, lol

That is a nice group of sticks John, looks like a lot of fun sitting there.

That ocean beach area is beautiful, If Judy sees that, we will be making a trip to Panama Beach soon. She absolutely loves the beach and salt air.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I guess if you have warm beaches it's fine but I lived 20 years in San Jose California and going to the beach was not one of my favorite things. Was usually cold and foggy. And I hate being cold.


----------

